

Linux-Insides: Interrupts and Interrupt Handling, Part 10 - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/interrupts/interrupts-10.md

======
tbrock
I just started reading the source + commentary for MIT's xv6 (an modern x86
adaptation of Unix V6) and I can't wait to use Linux-Insides to take what I
learn and apply it to Linux.

Bravo to whoever 0xAX is, what a great resource!

